# Friday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

3:20 PM ET
Dodgers (FSN West 2) @ Cubs (FSN Chicago & EI 754)

6:05 PM ET
Devil Rays (FSN Florida) @ Red Sox (NESN) & EI 755

7:05 PM ET
Diamondbacks (FSN Arizona & EI 756) @ Marlins (WPXN) 
Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) @ Tigers (FSN Detroit & EI 758)
Padres (Cox Cable 4) @ Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh & EI 759)
Cardinals (FSN Midwest & EI 761) @ Expos 

7:10 PM ET
Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) @ Mets (FSN New York & EI 757)
Giants (KTVU) @ Reds (FSN Cincinnati & EI 760) 

7:35 PM ET
Astros (KNWS) @ Braves (TBS) 

8:05 PM ET
Orioles (WNUV/WJAL) @ Royals 
Indians (FSN Ohio & EI 762) @ Rangers (KDFI) 

9:05 PM ET
Phillies (CN8/CSN Philadelphia) @ Rockies (KWGN) 

10:05 PM ET
White Sox (FSN Chicago & EI 763) @ Athletics (KICU/KMAX)
Yankees (YES) @ Mariners (KIRO/FSN Northwest-Portland) & EI 764
Blue Jays (RSN/CFMT) @ Angels (KCAL)


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Yankees/Mariners on Dish-Sports Alt.2 Ch.447
(Available in WA, OR, ID, AK, HI and MT)


----------

